# Replacing flush valve on one-peice Kohler Toilet



## griffin2000 (Aug 7, 2009)

Something I thought would be really easy is turning into a real nightmare, just wondering if anyone else has done this and knows a trick that I'm missing.

Our toilet (a one-piece Kohler K-3323) was leaking, and the problem that the rubber washer at the bottom of the flush valve was completely corroded and leaking.

I got hold of a replacement part (I ordered the whole she-bang, flush valve, washer and flapper: 87998), and tried to fit it today. The flush value fits into the hole in the tank fine when the washer is off it (there is a triangular hole, and three triangular tabs at the bottom of the plastic valve, so you have to insert the valve, then rotate it so the three tabs hold it in place at the bottom of the tank). The problem I have is when the washer is in place no amount of force will get the tabs close to where they have to be so that the valve with turn into place. The washer seems way too thick to allow it to fit, yet I definitely have the part recommended for this model of toilet, and there is no way to fit the washer once the valve is in place, it has to on before fitting the valve.

Any ideas ?


----------



## plumber Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

Those tabs are the ones with the screws right? not big on model numbers but you need to lossen those so that they are long enough to get under the lip then tighten them to pull the valve down. It can be a pain even after you have done it a number of times.


----------



## mrq (Aug 31, 2010)

*Got it to work*

I was able the entire flush valve assembly on my one-piece Kohler 3323 Santa Rosa. For me, the trick was to compress the bottom of the assembly by the gasket with one hand, while turning it with the other. That flattened the gasket enough so that I could rotate the assembly. Not easy, but it is possible!


----------



## tempest1024 (Mar 10, 2012)

*Flush Valve Replacement*

My toilet was a K3451 Memoirs (One piece)but same Flush Valve Kit 87998. After reading the thread I decided to just cut enough old seal off to be able to loosen the flush valve. I did remove the fill valve I didnt have enough room to manuver with it in place. I pushed as hard as I could and the flush valve turned and I was able to remove it. I was either lucky or the new Flush Valve Kit and Seal fit way better going in than taking it out. I was able to turn it with less pressure than taking it out. Hmm. But it seems to be working no leaks no noise and it seems to flush a bit better. Only Time will tell. Took me 1/2 hr all told usually my projects no matterhow small take all day. Thanks to this website I probably saved myself a bunch of time.

Thanks all :thumbsup:
Tempest1024 in MD


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey guys look at the post date either he got get or bought a new toilet by this time.


----------



## gjbeaudin (Nov 27, 2012)

*Easy fix*

Put some olive oil on both sides of the rubber ring and it will slide in easy.


----------



## Big Kahuna1650 (Jan 15, 2016)

*Olive Oil*

This worked hard without, went in on first try.


----------

